# Family Worship by Candlelight



## lv1nothr (Mar 16, 2007)

We had the most blessed time tonight during our family worship. We lost power for over an hour. It was fun scrambling for candles and lanterns.  We settled down and read Exodus 9 tonight. Our children are amazed at Pharaoh's heart hardened by God. We sang Psalm 27 by candlelight and prayed. It was truly amazing how we concentrated by not having even the humming of lights going on...the silence was peaceful. Strange isn't it what we come to enjoy when we are in Christ? The simplest things (or lack thereof) bring us joy.  
All were actually a bit disappointed as the lights came back on just as we finished singing. It will be a worship time we won't soon forget! These are the kinds of memories I want these little ones to treasure!  

This verse certainly came to mind tonight:
Psalms 119:105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2007)

That sounds like it was a great time. I love using oil lamps. I am an oil lamp enthusiast. I have one really pretty Washington Drape Aladdan lamp from the 40's. I want to embroider Psalm 119:105 and hang near my lamps. I have to get to that soon.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 16, 2007)

Augusta said:


> That sounds like it was a great time. I love using oil lamps. I am an oil lamp enthusiast. I have one really pretty Washington Drape Aladdan lamp from the 40's. I want to embroider Psalm 119:105 and hang near my lamps. I have to get to that soon.



Ok Traci....from one oil lamp nut (are you surprised?) to another...that lamp you have sounds great. I would love to see it with the embroidery!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice, Grace!


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Very nice, Grace!



Thanks Andrew. We missed you all yesterday, but I'm sure the Lord blessed you as you visited in N.C.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 21, 2007)

That sounds great and I like the idea, but just a question.....

How would candles used relate to the RPW, Family or Corporate, and how would this all relate to romanism since they demand candles as a part of worship.... Because of Romanism should we or not?

Michael




lv1nothr said:


> We had the most blessed time tonight during our family worship. We lost power for over an hour. It was fun scrambling for candles and lanterns.  We settled down and read Exodus 9 tonight. Our children are amazed at Pharaoh's heart hardened by God. We sang Psalm 27 by candlelight and prayed. It was truly amazing how we concentrated by not having even the humming of lights going on...the silence was peaceful. Strange isn't it what we come to enjoy when we are in Christ? The simplest things (or lack thereof) bring us joy.
> All were actually a bit disappointed as the lights came back on just as we finished singing. It will be a worship time we won't soon forget! These are the kinds of memories I want these little ones to treasure!
> 
> This verse certainly came to mind tonight:
> Psalms 119:105 Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> That sounds great and I like the idea, but just a question.....
> 
> How would candles used relate to the RPW, Family or Corporate, and how would this all relate to romanism since they demand candles as a part of worship.... Because of Romanism should we or not?
> 
> Michael


Candles it'd seem would not be problematic when used for illumination (especially since until the late 19th Century there was no alternative way to hold any evening worship). Even though we now have light bulbs, there's no reason one couldn't decide to use the candles for worship (especially since they are less distracting if humming light bulbs are vexing). I think only if the candles were being used in a manner other than for illumination would it be an issue at all, and then only somewhat.

Just my  as a relative newbie to the RPW.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> That sounds great and I like the idea, but just a question.....
> 
> How would candles used relate to the RPW, Family or Corporate, and how would this all relate to romanism since they demand candles as a part of worship.... Because of Romanism should we or not?
> 
> Michael



Michael, we don't do this regularly as part of our family worship. I was just sharing an experience last week when we lost power during our family worship time. I was a Roman for 35yrs. and believe me, we (my husband and I) would no more demand candles for our family worship than we would pray the rosary during it. We just had an unexpected circumstance I suppose you could say and we enjoyed the time, and it didn't stop us from worshipping!!! Praise God! Though if we were to lose electric power for days, it wouldn't stop us from our family worship!!! Don't worry, we're not advocating that family worship should only be done by candle light!


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, that helps and I agree..... I also believe electric things i.e lights or any other thing is vexing due to the humming and noise they make....

I think I will have to try this for family worship....  

I also like the ambiance of candles...

Michael



Theoretical said:


> Candles it'd seem would not be problematic when used for illumination (especially since until the late 19th Century there was no alternative way to hold any evening worship). Even though we now have light bulbs, there's no reason one couldn't decide to use the candles for worship (especially since they are less distracting if humming light bulbs are vexing). I think only if the candles were being used in a manner other than for illumination would it be an issue at all, and then only somewhat.
> 
> Just my  as a relative newbie to the RPW.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't worry, I was not thinking that you were advocating candle worship... I knew it was a unexpected thing, but I asked my question because I thought it was a great idea but how to square that with romanism is RPW...


Michael




lv1nothr said:


> Michael, we don't do this regularly as part of our family worship. I was just sharing an experience last week when we lost power during our family worship time. I was a Roman for 35yrs. and believe me, we (my husband and I) would no more demand candles for our family worship than we would pray the rosary during it. We just had an unexpected circumstance I suppose you could say and we enjoyed the time, and it didn't stop us from worshipping!!! Praise God! Though if we were to lose electric power for days, it wouldn't stop us from our family worship!!! Don't worry, we're not advocating that family worship should only be done by candle light!


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 21, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Candles it'd seem would not be problematic when used for illumination (especially since until the late 19th Century there was no alternative way to hold any evening worship). Even though we now have light bulbs, there's no reason one couldn't decide to use the candles for worship (especially since they are less distracting if humming light bulbs are vexing). I think only if the candles were being used in a manner other than for illumination would it be an issue at all, and then only somewhat.
> 
> Just my  as a relative newbie to the RPW.



  

After I posted I thought these same things...and yes, the quiet illumination is quite nice in my opinion!!  Ultimately, the Lord is our light and our salvation! 

Psalms 18:28 For thou wilt light my candle: the LORD my God will enlighten my darkness.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Don't worry, I was not thinking that you were advocating candle worship... I knew it was a unexpected thing, but I asked my question because I thought it was a great idea but how to square that with romanism is RPW...
> 
> 
> Michael



Thanks Michael, I know, believe me, I still sometimes have a tough time with some things due to my dark Roman days! So I understand your sincere questioning.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Candles it'd seem would not be problematic when used for illumination (especially since until the late 19th Century there was no alternative way to hold any evening worship). Even though we now have light bulbs, there's no reason one couldn't decide to use the candles for worship (especially since they are less distracting if humming light bulbs are vexing). I think only if the candles were being used in a manner other than for illumination would it be an issue at all, and then only somewhat.
> 
> Just my  as a relative newbie to the RPW.



 Yes, there is a difference between using candles for illumination (circumstance) and lighting them in a worship service on an Advent wreath or in homage to the Virgin Mary (element). Just as there is a difference between the use of a pitch pipe (circumstance) and instrumental musical accompaniment (element).

John Calvin, _Commentary on the Psalms_, Vol. 1, p. 539:



> “I have no doubt that playing upon cymbals, touching the harp and the viol, and all that kind of music, which is so frequently mentioned in the Psalms, was a part of the education; that is to say, the puerile [i.e., immature] instruction of the law: I speak of the stated service of the temple. For even now, if believers choose to cheer themselves with musical instruments, they should, I think, make it their object not to dissever their cheerfulness from the praises of God. But when they frequent their sacred assemblies, musical instruments in celebrating the praises of God would be no more suitable than the burning of incense, the lighting of lamps, and the restoration of the other shadows of the law. The Papists, therefore, have foolishly borrowed this, as well as many other things from the Jews. Men who are fond of outward pomp may delight in that noise; but the simplicity which God recommends to us by the apostle is far more pleasing to him.”


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, there is a difference between using candles for illumination (circumstance) and lighting them in a worship service on an Advent wreath or in homage to the Virgin Mary (element). Just as there is a difference between the use of a pitch pipe (circumstance) and instrumental musical accompaniment (element).
> 
> John Calvin, _Commentary on the Psalms_, Vol. 1, p. 539:


----------



## Herald (Mar 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> That sounds great and I like the idea, but just a question.....
> 
> How would candles used relate to the RPW, Family or Corporate, and how would this all relate to romanism since they demand candles as a part of worship.... Because of Romanism should we or not?
> 
> Michael



Please....you gotta be kidding with this question. I'm not a strict RPW guy, so you can expect me not to toe the line in certain areas. But isn't there a point when all this stuff just gets to be too much? If you don't maintain a balance you either become Amish or a liberal whacko. I mean no disrespect to anyone who holds to a strict version of the RPW, but somehow I have to wonder whether it can go too far.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been called amish before  

When that happens I just tell them, naaaaaaa, I am Reformed Amish.... 

    

 




BaptistInCrisis said:


> Please....you gotta be kidding with this question. I'm not a strict RPW guy, so you can expect me not to toe the line in certain areas. But isn't there a point when all this stuff just gets to be too much? If you don't maintain a balance you either become Amish or a liberal whacko. I mean no disrespect to anyone who holds to a strict version of the RPW, but somehow I have to wonder whether it can go too far.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I have been called amish before
> 
> When that happens I just tell them, naaaaaaa, I am Reformed Amish....



That's funny.  I actually told someone once that I'm a Reformed Amish Calvinist...it got a chuckle! We live in Amish country.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I have been called amish before
> 
> When that happens I just tell them, naaaaaaa, I am Reformed Amish....



That's funny.  I actually told someone once :"I think I'm a Reformed Amish Calvinist"...it got a chuckle! We live in Amish country.


----------

